# 2011 Electric EG2 and EG2.5



## DC5R (Feb 21, 2008)

What's the difference between the EG2 and the EG2.5?


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

EG 2.5s are a smaller version of the 2s. Similar to the Smith I/O and I/OS. There was a large population of snowboarders who wanted the 2s, but couldn't wear them because they were either too big for their heads or the goggles were too big for the helmets.


----------



## DC5R (Feb 21, 2008)

Interesting. Thanks for the insight.


----------



## Patrollerer (Jun 6, 2009)

I've tried on some EG 2.5's with about every brand of helmet and it fits all, really nice vision. Basically they smith i/o except without the fast detachable lens.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

I have updated you guys with a link to our wonderful little selection of goggles


----------



## JonesyMalone (Jan 11, 2010)

Leo et al.,

I'm REALLY digging the 2011 EG2 in Cyan, it will go awesome with my board, my pants, and basically really fill out my look.

I'm in Tampa Bay, and there's almost no selecton of brick and mortar shops to try on gear. Got any advice on how to demo gear? Like do a shotgun approach of buy an EG2, EG2.5, SmithIO, or insert-bulbous-bug-eyed-sweet-looking-goggle. Try them out with my helmet and see how they fit- and return the ones that don't? 

Are there any companies that will let you 'demo' head gear (basically, for a deposit or a restocking fee) let you try out goggle combos? 

-J


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

I don't really know of any company that will let you demo gear in that nature. However, there are many retailers that will just simply exchange them for you if they do not fit correctly.

Goggles like the Electric EG2 and Smith I/O have a pretty universal helmet fit. Although, EG2 has been known to be a bit too large for some helmets.


----------



## JonesyMalone (Jan 11, 2010)

LOL, looks like I invented a new business model. Time to patent it! Thanks for the insight. Here's to hoping that the cyan blue works out!

-J


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Bumping this thread because these goggles are now stocked and ready to ship.


----------



## ColinHoernig (Aug 26, 2009)

I have the new EG2 in Lime and they're so sick  They fit amazing and have the widest view ever. :thumbsup:


----------

